# Quid de Ping! ?



## JNArno (17 Janvier 2010)

salut à tous!

Je viens de repérer l'application *Ping!* qui m'intéresse et je voulais juste savoir ce que vous en pensiez. Mon but: envoyer des sms gratos évidemment! J'ai essayé *Nimbuzz* mais qui se déconnecte après 1h max ce qui m'incommode beaucoup: il faut le relancer chaque heure pour être sûr de recevoir les sms qu'on m'envoie: génial le matin ou si on oublie de se reconnecter...

Alors voilà, mes questions sont simples: quelle est la différence entre l'appli payante et la gratuite? et petite question bonus: que conseillez-vous comme alternative à Nimbuzz qui me déçoit beaucoup...

Merci à tous!


----------



## twinworld (18 Janvier 2010)

Pour Ping!, il est efficace. Il y a aussi WhatsApp. Les deux applications nécessitent de toute manière que votre correspondant ait un iPhone, et qu'il est installé Ping! ou WhatsApp. Ce ne sont donc pas vraiment des SMS gratuits. Ce sont des messages envoyés en push. La différence entre WhatsApp et Ping! c'est que WhatsApp liste directement parmi tous vos contacts du carnet d'adresse qui a installé WhatsApp sur son iPhone. Donc c'est un peu plus facile d'utilisation. 

Quant à Nimbuz, moi j'utilise IM+, version payante. Il est efficace aussi. D'autres utilisent Beejive. Les deux se valent je crois. On a déjà souvent parlé dans d'autres sujets de ces applications. En faisant une petite recherche dans le forum avec les mots clés "beejive ou IM+" vous trouverez de nombreux avis sur les deux softs.


----------



## 217ae1 (19 Janvier 2010)

JNArno a dit:


> quelle est la différence entre l'appli payante et la gratuite?



la seule différence que j'ai trouvé pour ping, c'est qu'il y a pas la pub.

moi, ping me convient parfaitement.


----------

